# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Παιρνει καποιος αντικαταθλιπτικα?

## mairh1985

παιρνει καποια ομορφη κοπελια απο δω αντικαταθλιπτικα?αν ναι εχετε τιποτα παρενεργειες?κ σε ποσο διαστημα αρχιζουν να χουν καποιο αποτελεσμα?τα παιρνω 1 βδομαδα αλλα ...

----------


## eleanna_ed

θα περιμένεις ακόμη μια εβδομάδα. δρουν σε 15 μερες απο την εναρξη της θεραπειας. οι παρενεργειες στον καθε εναν είναι διαφορετικές. μην απογοητεύεσαι σε λίγες μερες θα νιώθεις καλυτερα.!

----------


## mairh1985

αχ σ ευχαριστω πολυ!δεν εχουν καμια επιπτωση στο βαρος ε?

----------


## eleanna_ed

για να λεμε την αληθεια ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΛΑ ανοιγουν την ορεξη ή καθυστερουν τον μεταβολισμο. παντως μην σε φοβιζει γιατι οταν το αναφερεις στον γιατρο σου μπορει να σου αλλαξει φαρμακο. μην ανησυχεις και τοσο.
οποτε θες ρωτα με και αν γνωριζω κατι ... υχαριστως να σου πω.

----------


## mairh1985

μου ειπε οτι θα βοηθησει στο να μην ξεσπαω σε βουλιμικα κ στο να μην παρω βαρος.αλλα δεν θελω να χαλασει ο μεταβολισμος μου επειδη μεχρι τωρα απλα ετρωγα πολυ μονο μια μερα την βδομ κ επαιρνα καπου στο 1 κιλακι το οποιο μεσα σε 5 μερες προσοχης το εχανα........δεν ξερω αλλα τα χαπια γενικα με αγχωνουνε πολυ.πως γινεται τα αντικαταθλιπτικα να βοηθανε να μην παρεις βαρος?

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

emena αρχισαν να δρουν μετα απο ενα μηνα
[οια παιρνεις?
εγω xanax και entact

----------


## mairh1985

ta Ladose.ta 3ereis?k ti ennoeis eixan epidrash se ena mhna?ti epidrash eixane?

----------


## τζενη_ed

Μαιρουλα επαιρνα κι εγω ladose 
εμενα μου κανανε καλο 
και μου κοψαν τα βουλιμικα
λογω του οτι ξεσπαμε στο φαγητο συναισθηματικα
και τα χαπια μας φτιαχνουν τη διαθεση δεν χρειαζεσαι τοσο πολυ 
το φαγητο για να σε κανει να ηρεμησεις
οποτε τρως φυσιολογικα

----------


## mcan

τα ladose ειναι πολυ καλα και τα lexotanil επισης.

----------


## mairh1985

padws pros to paron pairnw 1 xapi thn mera k ok merikes meres eimai kala alla alles eimai apaisia.......dn ftiaxnei h dia8esh m.m pe o giatros na arxisw na pairnw 1,5 xapi thn mera.

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

σιγα σιγα θα δεις διαφορα
εγω 3εκινησα με μισο χαπι και τωρα παιρνω απο τα xanax 2 την ημερα kai apo ta entact 2.5
θα δεις διαφορα, εμενα δε μου ανοιξανε την ορεξη απλα ειμαι πιο χαλαρη βλεπω λιγο διαφορετικα τα πραγματα

----------


## kat201161

καλημέρα
τα lexotanil είναι αγχολυτικά.Τα ladose (ευρωπαική ονομασία του περίφημου αμερικάνικου prozac) αντικαταθλιπτικά. Και, συστήνονται και για τους χρόνια βουλιμικούς γιατί έχουν και ανορεξιογόνα δράση.
Δυστυχώς τα έχω δοκιμάσει όπως και όλα σχεδόν τα σχετικά που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει, κυκλοφορούν και θα κυκλοφορήσουν στο μέλλον στην Ελλάδα (το proactol ας πούμε).
Το ladose είναι καλό για τον πρώτο καιρό, μετά την βδομάδα σου κόβει την όρεξη και δεν πεινάς. Την πραγματική όρεξη γιατί για την ψυχολογική-και εκεί είναι το πρόβλημά μας, δεν έχει και πολλή επίδραση, τουλάχιστον όχι μακροχρόνια. Επίσης προκαλεί αυπνίες και κυκλοθυμικές τάσεις, γι αυτό και το έκοψα. ΄Ομως, θέλει προσοχή, να το κόψεις σιγά σιγά όπως το ξεκίνησες.Διάβασε πολύ καλά τις οδηγίες, τις αλληλεπιδράσεις και αξιολόγησε μόνη σου αν αξίζει ή όχι να το πάρεις. Είναι φάρμακο και πολύ ισχυρό, όχι καραμελίτσα!

----------


## mairh1985

βασικα αυπνια δεν εχω...ισα ισα που τελευταια κοιμαμαι σαν ζωον. κ οπως ειπες δεν πειναω, αλλα ναι θελω να τρωω παλι σαν ζωον. δεν το κανω βεβαια.αλλα ενω ενα διαστημα ημουν λιγο καλητερα κ τα βλεπα αλλιως τα πραγματα κ ελεγα πως οντως δεν θα ξυπνισω ενα πρωι κ θα χω παει 80 κιλα, κ αμα παρω ενα δυο θα σταματησω κ θα τα χασω, τελευταια παλι εχω τις μαυρες μου, δεν χαιρομαι με τπτ κ δεν ξερω τι μ λειπει.κοντευω να τρελαθω παλι γμτ..........δν ξερω τι να κανω κ μ εχει πιασει τρομερα αφυσικη φοβια πως θα παχυνω κ δν ξερω πως να φαω

----------


## kat201161

Αμ, αυτό εννοούσα όταν έλεγα "κυκλοθυμικές τάσεις", πως με το ladose μετά από ένα διάστημα, η διάθεσή σου αρχίζει να ανεβοκατεβαίνει σαν το ασανσέρ, από την καλή χαρά στη μαύρη μιζέρια!
Γνώμη μου, σταμάτησέ το αλλά σιγά σιγά. Κάνε το ένα μισό, τις δύο φορές τη μέρα, μία. Και στη βδομάδα σταμάτα το.
Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά που δεν μπορώ να σου πω τι να κάνεις instead of, ούτε κι εγώ το έχω βρει ή μάλλον...κατά καιρούς με έχει βοηθήσει η γιόγκα, το περπάτημα, ο σκύλος (ναι, κι αυτό αγχολυτικό είναι, ασε που σε βγάζει βόλτα θες δεν θες κάθε βράδυ!!!), ένας καινούργιος έρωτας, ένα καινούργιο αμάξι...κατά καιρούς γιατί στο τέλος πάλι εδώ βρίσκομαι!
Κουβέντα, ψάξιμο, φίλοι,διάβασμα...
΄Εξω, όσο μπορείς, άλλαζε παραστάσεις, μην αφήνεις το μυαλό να κολλάει στα ίδια.
Πρόσεχε, φρόντιζε τον εαυτό σου όσο περισσότερο γίνεται.
Υπομονή και ανοχή χρειάζεται...και αγάπη, για μας, πάνω και πρώτα απ΄όλα.-

----------


## mairh1985

βασικα τα χαπια μου τα γραψε ο γιατρος και μαλιστα μ αυξησε την δοση την προηγουμενη βδομαδα στο 1,5 χαπι την ημερα. λες να ναι τοσο ασχετος κ να μην ξερει??δν μ μενει αλλη λυση απ τα χαπια παντως.........εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα

----------


## kat201161

΄Ασχετος φυσικά και δεν είναι, το ladose είναι ακριβό φάρμακο γνωστής πολυεθνικής και όσοι συνταγογραφούν παίρνουν ποσοστά. Είναι και αποτελεσματικό κατά περίσταση- σε μένα ας πούμε δεν "έπιασε", είχα περισσότερα μείον (αυπνίες, κυκλοθυμικές τάσεις) από συν κατά τη διάρκεια της χρήσης. 
Ζητάς ανορεξιογόνο ή αντικαταθλιπτικό? Γνώμη μου, ψάξε στο ιντερνετ,μελέτησε τα συν και τα πλην της κάθε περίπτωσης,συζήτησέ τα με το γιατρό σου. Αν είναι έντιμος επιστήμονας και θέλει πραγματικά να σε βοηθήσει παίρνοντας μόνο την αμοιβή του στην επίσκεψη θα σου προτείνει κάτι που θα κάνει για σένα προσωπικά-ακόμα κι αν είναι "φυτικό". 
Ωστόσο θεός δεν είναι ,ούτε ο γιατρός σου, ούτε ο κάθε γιατρός. Το πρόβλημα είναι μέσα μας,εμείς θα το ψάξουμε και θα βρούμε τη λύση του, άντε με λίγη βοήθεια. 
Σκέψου πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν να κάνεις. Προσπάθησε να τα βάλεις στο πρόγραμμά σου όπως είναι τώρα. Μπορεί να είναι η πεζοπορία στο βουνό, το κολύμπι, οι εκδρομές...ή και κάτι τελείως "χαζό"-οι βόλτες με το σκύλο που λέω εγώ, που , αν γίνουν συστηματικά μπορεί να είναι μια χαρά άσκηση και για τους δύο μας...και είναι περίπου μία ώρα την ημέρα...
Δεν έχω "λύση", ιδέες και κατεύθυνση προσπαθω να σου δώσω. Να μη νοιώθεις μόνη, να μη μένεις μόνη με το "πρόβλημά" σου γιατί θα κινδυνέψεις να χαθείς μέσα σ΄αυτό. 
Και είναι κρίμα!

----------


## mairh1985

εγω να σ πω την αληθεια το μονο που παρατηρησα σαν αλλαγη με τα ladose ειναι η μειωση της σεξουαλικης διαθεσης που πριν ειχα κατα ΠΟΛΥ , και η υπνηλια.απο κει δλδ που κοιμομουνα μονο 4-5 ωρες την ημερα, φτανω τωρα να κοιμαμαι μεχρι κ 12 ωρες.....και σεξ ηθελα να κανω συνεχως αλλα τωρα οχι τοσο. Γενικα ομως ειχα κυκλοθυμια απο μικρη οποτε δν μ κανει εντυπωση αυτο.....δν πιστευω να το προκαλουν τα φαρμακα........το μονο μ στηριγμα στην ολη υποθεση εκτος απ τουσ γονεις μ που οπως ολοι οι γονεις δν ειναι ψυχραιμοι, ειναι το αγορι μ ο οποιος φευγει για σπουδες εξωτερικο απο Σεπτεμβρη για 1-2 χρονια......κ με αυτο εχς ψιλοφριξει

----------


## kat201161

Αυτό είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα και σοβαρό κίνητρο! Αντί να βουτηχτείς στην κατάθλιψη δηλαδή που φεύγει ο καλός σου, να το δεις σαν ευκαιρία να κάνεις πράγματα για σένα έτσι ώστε να σε δει τελείως διαφορετική-και εντυπωσιακά βελτιωμένη-όταν γυρίσει. Φαντάζομαι το κοντινότερο που θα κάνετε να βρεθείτε ξανά είναι τα Χριστούγεννα...έχεις τρεις μήνες περίπου καιρό να πας γυμναστήριο,κολυμβητήριο,ν α μπεις σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα...δεν ξέρω τι σου αρέσει να κάνεις, εσύ θα το βρεις. Σκέψου να γυρίσει και να σε δει 6-7 κιλά πιο αδύνατη, με καινούργια ρούχα, ανεβασμένη διάθεση, άλλο λουκ...και να ξέρει πως το έκανες για εκείνον! Πόσο καλό και όμορφο θα είναι και για τους δυό σας!
Γιατί φυσικά και δεν θα χαθείτε, τώρα ειδικά με τα κινητά και το ιντερνετ. Κάντο κάτι σαν στοίχημα με τον εαυτό σου, να αποδείξεις σε κείνον για σένα πως μπορείς να το κάνεις!!!
΄Οταν ήμουν 22-23, ο τότε καλός μου έφυγε για Σικάγο για δέκα μήνες. Μετά τις δύο πρώτες μέρες που είχα κλειστεί στο σπίτι και έκλαιγα ακαταπαύστως, σηκώθηκα, φόρεσα αθλητικά και φορμίτσα και πήρα τους δρόμους. Από τη δουλειά στο γυμναστήριο, στη θάλασσα για μπάνιο, στο βουνό για πεζοπορία. Με το λεωφορείο, δεν είχα φυσικά αυτοκίνητο πριν 25 και βάλε χρόνια!Τον έπαιρνα τηλ από τον ΟΤΕ στην Πανεπιστημίου (δεν υπήρχαν κινητά!) το μεσημέρι και το βράδυ με έπαιρνε εκείνος. ΄Οπου εννιάμιση το αργότερο ήμουν σπίτι, να περιμένω τηλέφωνό του και να του γράψω...γράμματα, παραδοσιακός τρόπος επικοινωνίας! ΄Οταν χωρίσαμε μου έμειναν μισό τσουβάλι (κυριολεκτώ) επιστολές...δικές του, γιατί κι αυτός το ίδιο έκανε!
Κάθε φορά που ερχόταν, Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα, Καλοκαίρι, με έβρισκε και πιο αδύνατη. ΄Οπου εγώ απ΄τη χαρά μου, απ΄τα ταβερνάκια και τα μπαράκια, έπαιρνα 2-3 κιλά τη φορά και μόλις έφευγε φτου κι απ΄την αρχή!
΄Ομως τα κατάφερα, όταν γύρισε ήμουν δέκα κιλά κάτω και τότε δεν είχα και πολλά να χάσω, μη νομίζεις, κοριτσάκι σαν και σένα ήμουν!!!
Τι μου θύμισες, σε ζάλισα με την πολυλογία μου. 
Προσπάθησε να δεις τα θετικά. 
Φιλιά.-

----------


## john68

Το Ladose είναι ένα πολύ σοβαρό αντικαταθλιπτικό φάρμακο. Σου επισημαίνω ότι *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΜΕΛΑ*. Μην το πάρεις ποτέ χωρίς να συμβουλευτής ένα καλό ψυχίατρο. Το αποτελέσματα του Ladose θα τα δεις μετά από πολλούς μήνες (8-12). Για να έχει αποτελέσματα πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με συνεδριάσεις. Τα σκαμπανεβάσματα στη διάθεση είναι φυσιολογικά για τους πρώτους μήνες. ΠΟΤΕ μην κάνεις το λάθος να τα σταματήσεις και να τα ξαναρχίσεις, ξανά και ξανά. Θα βλάψεις πολύ το εαυτό σου.


Το Proactol δεν είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό φάρμακο. Απλός βοηθάει στο αδυνάτισμα και στην μείωση της χοληστερίνης. Μπορεί να διαβάσεις περισσότερα στο 
http://aboutweightloss.gr/proactol/

----------


## natasa_00

egw pantws otan ta ksekinisa (meta apo mia apopeira autoktonias) itan panta kapoios mazi m giati tis prwtes meres eixe pei o giatros oti tha m vgoun polu entona ta sumptwmata pou idi eixa..elpizw na ta pairneis gia allo logo..
oso gia to varos, i alitheia einai pws pira kapoia kila,alla genikotera ekeino to diastima ksedina sto fagito (katastrofiki voulimia)
den kserw an vlepeis kapoia diafora,emena pantws den mporw na pw oti me voithisan..

----------


## Esprit

τα ladose τα επαιρνα 2 χρονια με βοηθησαν αρκετα παντα σε συνδυασμο με επισκεψεις στην ψυχιατρο ομως. μου μειωσαν και μενα την σεξουαλικη διαθεση σχεδον την εκμηδενισαν μπορω να πω...για μειωση της ορεξης δεν θυμαμαι κατι τετοιο για να ειμαι ειλικρινης... οσο για τα xanax και lexotanil ειναι ηρεμιστικα και οχι αντικαταθλιπτικα γι αυτο καλο θα ηταν να μην μπερδευετε τον κοσμο... τα παιρνει η μητερα μου και την κανουν σαν ζομπι δεν μπορει να σηκωθει απο τον καναπε... καμια σχεση με αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν εχουν. αυτον τον καιρο μου εχει δωσει τα σιπραλεξ η ψυχιατρος αλλα δεν τα παιρνω καιρο για να σας πω κατι παραπανω...

----------


## dpapan

Γεια σας και απο εμένα!

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τη γνώμη σας για τη βαλεριάνα

Κάνει δουλειά; Είναι πιο "αθώο" από τα υπόλοιπα;

Ότι ξέρετε καλοδεχούμενο!

----------


## Mak

Ένας συνάδελφος μου που παίρνει βαλεριάνα, μου είπε ότι τον βοηθάει να χαλαρώσει και να κοιμηθεί καλύτερα το βράδυ. Είναι από τα αθώα σκευάσματα, λένε.

----------


## Dark Elf

Εγω παιρνω εδω και 1,5 χρονο LADOSE με την χορηγηση τους απο τους ψυχιατρο μου...ποτε δεν εκανα μια συνεχη θαραπεια γιατι δεν τα εμπιστευομουν και τα διεκοπτα μονη μου γιατι δεν τα ηθελα.Οταν ομως ειδα την βουλιμια να εχει κυριεσει την ζωη μου αποφασησα να ακολουθησω την θεραπεια με συνεπεια και εδω και 3 μηνες ειμαι συνεπης(ας πουμε συνεπης γιατι παλι μειωσα την δωση τους γιατρου γιατι ημουν αρνητικη)αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν το εκοψα.Ο γιατρος μου διεγνωσε βαρια καταθλιψη καθως 6 μηνες δεν εβγαινα ουτε στην αυλη του σπιτιου μου και εκλαιγα καθε μερα,και δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω.Κριθηκε σωστο παραλληλα με τη ψυχαναληση που κανω να παρω και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.Τωρα εχω δει βελτιωση.Ατιμετωπιζω πιο ηπια τις καταστασεις και με περισσοτερη αυτοσυγκρατηση...και απεναντι στα βουλιμικα οχι βεβαια και στα φρουτα χαχαχαχα.Βεβαια πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι να τα κοψω καθως οταν η λεξη τρελη και πρεζακι βγαινουν απο το στομα του αδερφου μου πληγωνομαι αφανταστα...:no::no::no:

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχα τι μου θυμήσατε τώρα!πριν από πολλάαααααααα χρόνια είχε έρθει η ώρα να δώωσω εξετάσεις για το πτυχίο πιάνου,εγώ έχω ένα κακό όποτε είναι/ήταν να περάσω από εξετάσεις προφορικές με έπιανε ένα τρομερό άγχος σε σημείο πολλές φορές να είμαι έτοιμη να βάλω τα κλάμματα παρόλο που μπορεί να ξέρω απέξω και ανακατωτά ότι θα με ρωτήσουν.Η καθηγήτριά μου λοιπόν που ήξερε τι παθαίνω μου λέει θα πάρεις βαλεριάνα για να είσαι λίγο πιο ήρεμη.'Ετσι λοιπόν πήγα στο φαρμακείο,αγόρασα ένα μπουκαλάκι και λίγες μέρες πριν την πτυχιακή μου εξέταση πήρα ένα να δω πως επιδρά επάνω μου,μην τυχόν και με έκανε σαν ζόμπι και δεν μπορούσα να παίξω :D ένιωσα λίγο πιο ήρεμη και λέω οκ,βρήκαμε την λύση!Την ημέρα των εξετάσεων πήρα ένα χαπάκι αλλά τζίφος δεν είχε καμία επίδραση επάνω μου,ήμουν ο παλιός καλός αγχώδης ευατός μου που τις σκάλες και μόνο ανέβαινα για να παίξω και έτρεμα :D Πιστεύω πως δεν έχει σε όλους την ίδια επιδραση

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by Dark Elf_
> σκεφτομαι να τα κοψω καθως οταν η λεξη τρελη και πρεζακι βγαινουν απο το στομα του αδερφου μου πληγωνομαι αφανταστα...:no::no::no:


ελφ μου θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ,πως ο αδελφός σου είναι απαράδεκτος!!!!

----------


## Dark Elf

Με αγαπαει αλλα δεν δεχεται με τιποτα πως εχω προβλημα και χρειαζομαι βοηθεια....:no:

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by Dark Elf_
> Εγω παιρνω εδω και 1,5 χρονο LADOSE με την χορηγηση τους απο τους ψυχιατρο μου...ποτε δεν εκανα μια συνεχη θαραπεια γιατι δεν τα εμπιστευομουν και τα διεκοπτα μονη μου γιατι δεν τα ηθελα.Οταν ομως ειδα την βουλιμια να εχει κυριεσει την ζωη μου αποφασησα να ακολουθησω την θεραπεια με συνεπεια και εδω και 3 μηνες ειμαι συνεπης(ας πουμε συνεπης γιατι παλι μειωσα την δωση τους γιατρου γιατι ημουν αρνητικη)αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν το εκοψα.Ο γιατρος μου διεγνωσε βαρια καταθλιψη καθως 6 μηνες δεν εβγαινα ουτε στην αυλη του σπιτιου μου και εκλαιγα καθε μερα,και δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω.Κριθηκε σωστο παραλληλα με τη ψυχαναληση που κανω να παρω και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.Τωρα εχω δει βελτιωση.Ατιμετωπιζω πιο ηπια τις καταστασεις και με περισσοτερη αυτοσυγκρατηση...και απεναντι στα βουλιμικα οχι βεβαια και στα φρουτα χαχαχαχα.Βεβαια πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι να τα κοψω καθως οταν η λεξη τρελη και πρεζακι βγαινουν απο το στομα του αδερφου μου πληγωνομαι αφανταστα...:no::no::no:







Κουκλίτσα μου γλυκιά μη πληγώνεσαι από "κανέναν"!!!!!;);)

Ελπίζω να έχεις έναν καλό γιατρό( όχι απλά να συνταγογραφεί) κ ακολούθησε το θεραπευτικό σχήμα που σου προτείνει!!! :yes::yes::yes:

----------


## Dark Elf

break μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την στηριξη οχι ο γιατρος μου ειναι πολυ καλος παιδοψυχιατρος και παρολο που αρχικα δεν τον πηγαινα καθολου γιατι νομιζα πως ηθελε να με κανει φυτο ειχε δικιο τελικα....ειναι δυσκολο να μην ακουω τιποτα αρνητικο καθως καθημερινα γινεται αναφορα σε αυτο αλλα πληγωνομαι πολυ με αυτη την καταραμενη λεξη τρελη και πρεζακι...

----------


## break

Χαίρομαι πολύ που έχεις καλό γιατρό, παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο!

Ο αδελφός σου πόσο χρονών είναι?

----------


## Dark Elf

Ειναι 25 ετων...Τον λατρευω αλλα με πληγωνει ορισμενες φορες παρολο που ξερω πως με αγαπα...:(

----------


## Ava_ed

Dark Efl, τα ladose όπως σίγουρα θα ξέρεις, είναι τα μόνα χάπια που χορηγούνται ακόμη και χωρίς συνταγή. ʼρα μην ακούω όρους όπως πρεζάκι κλπ.
Κάποτε τα πήρα αυθαίρετα, χωρίς ιατρική συνταγή, αλλά τα σταμάτησα γρήγορα κι αυτό γιατί διαπίστωσα ότι ξεχνούσα τα πάντα. Μιλούσα πχ και έλεγα με λένε εεεεμμμμ, για να θυμηθώ. Αυτό δε συμβάδιζε με μένα και τη δουλειά μου (ούτε να νιώσω άσχημα δεν έχω δικαίωμα) και έτσι τέλος τα ladose. 
Αλλά θέλω να πω ότι δεν είμαι αρνητική σε ότι μας κάνει να αισθανόματε καλύτερα. Απλά πρέπει να παίρνουμε φάρμακα με οδηγίες γιατρού πάντα και με μέτρο. Αν συντρέχει λόγος, δεν πρέπει να νιώθουμε ενοχές γιατί κάνουμε ό,τι ακριβώς λέει ο γιατρός μας.

----------


## Dark Elf

Ava μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου.:bouncing:

----------


## Ava_ed

Γιατί ευχαριστείς? Τα αυτονόητα λέω. :rolleyes:

----------


## Dark Elf

Μακαρι ολοι να το αντιμετωπιζαν σαν εσενα...

----------


## Ava_ed

Αν έχεις υποψίες, τότε μην το λες εύκολα. Κι αυτό όχι γιατί είναι θέμα ταμπού, αλλά γιατί υπάρχουν στενόμυαλοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## Dark Elf

Αυτο θα κανω Αβα μουυυσε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες...:wink1:

----------


## Ava_ed

Παρεπιπτόντως, γνωρίζω πολλούς και πάρα πολύ αξιόλογους ανθρώπους, που παίρνουν φάρμακα, προκειμένου να αισθανθούν καλά και να ανταπεξέλθουν, κυρίως στην απαιτητική εργασία τους. Ούτε πρεζόνια είναι, ούτε τίποτα. Είναι γιατροί, δικηρόροι, μηχανικοί, άνθρωποι που εργάζονται σκληρά και έχουν ζωή δύσκολη και κυρίως απαιτητική. Απενοχοποιήσου!

----------


## Ava_ed

Δεν δίνω συμβουλές, μόνο κατεύθυνση... Χαμογέλα!!! :yes:

----------


## Dark Elf

:tumble:

----------


## Ava_ed

Έτσι μπράβο!

----------


## Dark Elf

χαχαχαχαχα....αληθεια ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω:tum ble:

----------

